# UKC Denton, TX March 11 - 12th



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Any body going?

TEXAS
NORTH EAST TEXAS AMERICAN ESKIMO DOG ASSOCIATION
DENTON (I) CONF ALT JS
TEMPORARY LISTING NUMBERS AVAILABLE (Sold by Oklahoma AEDC)
Mar 10; S1 Katherine Short JS NORTH COMP; Danny Bussard GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); John Booth SCENT GUN TERR Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Mar 10; S2 Danny Bussard JS NORTH COMP; John Booth GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Katherine Short SCENT GUN TERR Entries 11:30-12:30 pm Show no sooner than 1 pm NLC: Novice Puppy
Mar 11; John Booth JS NORTH COMP; Katherine Short GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Danny Bussard SCENT GUN TERR Entries 8-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS no charge; NLC $5; PE $18 received by March 2, 2012
North Texas Fairgrounds, Exhibition Hall, 2217 N Carroll Blvd 76201 (940) 387-2632; From I-35, east on University Drive (380) turn north onto Carroll Blvd. The fairgrounds will be on your left behind Denton Center Kroger. 
Chairperson: Diane Bowen Collier (replacing Debbie Mitchell) (817) 988-5660 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Debbie Mitchell (replacing Diane Bowen Collier), 11994 Pruett Rd, Krum TX 76249 (940) 482-3699 [email protected]
Committee member changes posted 1/17/12


----------

